# postcard paper?



## jmdterp (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey all,
Just joined the forum!  I live in Hilo Hi.  Our only "darkroom suplier" is an  sweet old Japanese man's army surplus store .  So I must order eveything for processing on line.  I have been in search of Illfords RC postcard paper.  I have searched high and low on line with ZILCH results.  any help?...J~M


----------

